# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γεννα αγγελων!!!

## humangee

Οπως καποιοι θα ξερετε,το 1ο αυγο εσπασε και απο μεσα βγηκε 1 μικρο,καταλευκο αγγελακι!!!
ιδου..





By humangee at 2011-02-05

----------


## humangee

Και πριν λιγο βγηκε και το 2ο!!!!!!!!!!! :Party0011: 
Ακουγα εντονα 2 φωνουλες και μολις βγηκαν οι γονεις για να φανε,πηγα σιγα-σιγα να δω και τι βλεπω???Αλλο 1 αγγελακι!Δυστυχως η ψηφιακη,δν ειχε μπαταρια,αλλα με την 1η ευκαιρια θα τον αποθανατισω!!
Πεταω,πεταω... :Party0038:

----------


## tsouk

να σου ζήσουν και γρήγορα να τα δεις στο κλάδι

----------


## nuntius

*Πωπωπωωωωωωω,,, μεγαλώνει η φαμίλια δηλαδή!!! Να σου ζήσουν κ να τα χαρείς να μεγαλώνουν με υγεία!!! 
*

----------


## Lucky Witch

Κουκλί το μικρό αντε με το καλό όλα τους,η μαμά σου φοβερή Μαρία.

----------


## humangee

Σ'ευχαριστω!!Ναι,δεν παιζεται η ατιμη!!χιχιχι..

----------


## vagelis76

άντε να σκάσουν όλα με το καλό και να πάνε όλα καλά,γιατί εσύ στο τέλος θα κατασκηνώσεις μέσα στη φωλιά κι εγώ θα αρχήσω να ακούω φώνές.....
μαρία αισθάνομαι κάτι πονάκια....λες να είμαι έτοιμος για γέννα????????<----χιούμορ

nα σου ζήσουν τα μικρά αγγελάκια σου μαρία!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ωραίο τίτλο το νέο θέμα.Αν θες γράψε εδώ καθετί που βλέπεις κάθε μέρα μέχρι να βγουν στο κλαρί.Έτσι ώστε να γίνει ένα καλό θέμα για τυχόν απορίες όσον βρίσκονται στην αναπαραγωγή και ανατροφή των μικρών τους.Φρόντισε να έχεις πάντα μπαταρία γεμάτη για τη μηχανή σου.χεχεχε

----------


## demis

πανεμορφο αντε και τα υπολοιπα

----------


## tonis!

Απλα τέλεια!!αντε με το καλο και τα υπόλοιπα μικρακια!!

----------


## Sissy

Με το καλο να δεις πουλακια και απο τα αλλα αυγα!!!Να'ναι ολα τους γερα!!!

----------


## -vaso-

Μαρία είναι τόσο μα τόσο όμορφο!!!Βάλε μας και από το δευτερο ή και τα υπόλοιπα όταν βγούνε!Σου ευχομαι να βγούνε όλα τα μικρά και να τα δεις να φτερουγίζουν από δω και από 'κει!!!!!

----------


## Rania

:Angel02:  Αααααααχ είναι είναι ένας άγγελος!!!!
Μαρακι ακόμα να φορτίσει η μπαταριά;;

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια! το μικρο ειναι μια γλυκα!

----------


## humangee

Μολις γυρισα σπιτι και απορω πως αντεξα τοσες ωρες,μακρυα απ'την φωλια!Τωρα,μερικοι κακοι θα λενε(ονοματα δν λεμε)οτι στανταρ σε μαγαζι με ειδη καμπινγκ,εφαγα την μερα μου!!!!χαχαχαχααχαχα.. :Happy0196:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Happy0196: 
Να το και το 2ο αγγελακι!!!


By humangee at 2011-02-07

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Να σου ζήσουν οι χνουδομπαλιτσες σου!!!!!!!!!!!! :Youpi:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## Ryu

τι ομορφα χνουδακια ειναι αυτα!!!!!

----------


## humangee

Παιδια,πανω στην χαρα μου ξεχασα να σας πω οτι 1 αυγουλακι εχει παρει κατι σκουρους χρωματισμους στο κελυφος..Ειναι αυτο που ξαπλωνει το μεγαλυτερο μωρακι(αν προσεξετε,φαινεται λιγο και στην φωτο)..Λογικα,ειχε μεσα πουλακι και δεν τα καταφερε στην πορεια..Στεναχωρηθηκα πολυ,αλλα καταλαβα οτι ολα μεσ'το παιχνιδι ειναι..

----------


## NoAngeL

Να χαίρεσαι τα μωράκια σου, ελπίζω μετά την απώλεια όλα να πάνε καλά! Είναι πολύ χαριτωμένα!!!

----------


## tolisapost

να σου ζήσουν πού όμορφα, να τα χαίρεσε

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

να σου ζησουν!
θα περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες με τις νεες αφιξεις αλλα και απο το πως μεγαλωνουν μερα με τη μερα!
θα γινουν πανεμορφα αυτα τα μικρα!!!

----------


## humangee

Παιδια,εχω προβλημα..Οταν μπαινει ο αρσενικος στο κλουβι,γινετε πανικος!!Και οταν λεμε πανικος,στην κυριολεξια!Ηφωλια κουνιεται τοσο δυνατα,που λες θα πεσει!!Το εκανε απ'την 1η μερα αλλα οντας απειρη,λεω κατι θα ξερει!Δεν εχω ιδεα τι κανει,ομως πριν λιγο που καταφερα και κοιταξα τα μωρα,ειναι γεματα μικρες-μικρες κοκκινες κουκκιδιτσες σε ολο τους το κορμακι!!Σαν να τα τσιμπησες με βελονα!Νομιζω,οτι τα ποδοπαταει..Κατα τα αλλα,τα μωρακια ειναι δραστηρια..
Μπορω να κανω κατι?

----------


## vicky_ath

Μαρια εισαι σιγουρη οτι δεν ειναι απλα οι ποροι του δερματος απο τους οποιους προκειται να βγουν τα φτερα??
Θεωρω οτι αν προσπαθουσε να τα σκοτωσει θα τα ειχε ηδη πεταξει εξω απο τη φωλια...
Βασικο: τα μωρα ειναι ταισμενα ή οχι??

----------


## humangee

Οχι,ρε συ Βικυ..Δεν εχω δει σε φωτο αλλων νεογεννητων,αναλογα σημαδια..Δεν πιστευω οτι θελει να τα σκοτωσει,αλλα ισως ζηλευει και οταν μπαινει τα σκουνταει ή κατι τετοιο..Τωρα,τι να πω δεν ξερω.Ευχομαι να κανω λαθος..Οσο για το ταισμα το πρωτο ειναι καλα ταισμενο,ενω το 2ο νομιζω οχι..Και το νομιζω,επειδη οταν ανοιξα να ριξω 1 ματια,δεν φαινοταν καθολου φουσκωμενο(δεν το επιασα ομως,για να ειμαι σιγουρη)..Τωρα ειναι μεσα και ταιζουν.Οταν βγουν θα το κοιταξω,για σιγουρα.

----------


## vicky_ath

Δεν χρειαζεται να τα πιασεις καθολου για να δεις αν ειναι ταισμενα!Απλα βλεπωντας τον προλοβο μπορεις να το καταλαβεις!

----------


## humangee

Το ξερω,αλλα ετσι οπως ηταν γυρισμενο δεν φαινοταν τπτ..Ολα οκ!Πριν 2 λεπτα βγηκαν και ειναι ταισμενα και τα 2!Τωρα για τον σεισμο που προκαλει ο αρσενικος,απλα συνεχιζεται..

----------


## tsouk

η απώλεια είναι μέσα στην ζωή το σημαντικό είναι αυτά που είναι να σκάσουν να είναι υγείς δεν νομίζω να τα πατάει επειδή τα μωρά είναι κάτω από την μαμά μπορεί να είναι λίγο ατσούμπαλος όχι να τα πατάει αλλα κούνημα και ένας περίεργος ήχος= taizma 
μην μην πανικοβάλλεσαι αν ήθελε να τα σκοτώσει θα ήταν ήδη νεκρά για να δεις αν πάνε ok πρέπει να είναι ζεστά και taizmena τα υπόλοιπα είναι δουλειά τον γονιών

----------


## Rania

Μαρία όταν το κάνει αυτό η θηλύκια είναι μέσα;

----------


## humangee

Ναι και τις περισσοτερες φορες,πετιεται εξω λες και κατι τον τρομαξε πολυ!Εγω δεν ειμαι καν στο ιδιο δωματιο!Ειμαι στο σαλονι,ακριβως απεναντι και μαλιστα ξαπλωμενη στον καναπε!!Δν το προκαλω εγω,σιγουρα!Παντως ταιζει και αυτος!Να τωρα ειναι μονος μεσα και τον ακουω να ταιζει!Οταν ειναι η θυληκια και μπαινει και αυτος αρχιζουν ολα...

----------


## Rania

Ωραία το βρήκα, μου το έκανε και μένα ένα ζευγάρι και μαλλον είναι για τον ίδιο λόγο.
Το πρόβλημα είναι, ότι έχουν και οι δυο υπερβάλλον ζήλο.
Η θηλύκια θέλει να κλωσσήσει και να έχει και τους νεοσσούς απο κάτω για να τους ζεσταίνει.
Ο αρσενικός θέλει και αυτός να κάνει κάτι,οπότε τραβάει τα μωρά που είναι ποιο εύκολο να τα πάρει.
Και εκεί γίνετε ο καυγάς του ζευγαριου.
Το θέμα είναι ότι έτσι κινδυνεύουν τα αυγά και οι νεοσσοί. 
το αυγό που ανάφερες, μαλλον πήρε αέρα και ένα μικρο ράγισμα φτάνει να κάνει την ζημιά.

----------


## humangee

Αυτο πιστευω και γω..Τι να κανω,ρε συ γειτονισσα???

----------


## Rania

Σε αυτήν την περιπτώσει το καλύτερο είναι να βγάλεις τον αρσενικό,μεχρι να βγουν και οι αλοι δυο νεοσσοι
Είναι κρίμα να σπάσουν τα αυγά, λίγο πριν να επωαστούν. Και όταν φύγουν τα αυγά απο την φωλιά δε θα εχεις πρόβλημα
μπορείς να τον ξαναβάλεις μέσα. 
Κανε και ωοσκοπιση, πριν μην τον βγάλεις τζάμπα.

----------


## humangee

Θα τον βγαλω αυριο το πρωι..Ευχαριστω.

----------


## humangee

Απ'την αλλη ρε παιδια,σκεφτομαι και τους νεοσσους..Τους εχει γεμισει,πληγουλες..Αντε και τους χωρισα και βγηκαν τα αυγα..Μετα??Θα τον βαλω παλι μεσα,να κανει τα ιδια??Φοβαμαι μην παθει τιποτα,κανενα μικρο..

----------


## tsouk

καλησπέρα πραγματικά έχω γεμίσει απορίες με αυτή ενέργεια 
ok λεμε ότι το βγάζει το "αρσερνικο" μετά το θηλυκό θα πρέπει να ζεσταίνει τα μωρά και αυγά επιπλέον να τα ταΐζει και το στρές χωρισμού δεν είναι υπολογίσιμο πως θα αντίδραση βασικά θα ήθελα αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου λύση αυτούς τους προβληματισμούς

----------


## humangee

Και εγω,τις ιδιες αποριες εχω..

----------


## tsouk

χωρίς να μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα τα χώριζα

 καλή τύχη σε ότι κιάν κανεις πολύ έχω στεναχωρηθεί με την εξέλιξη

----------


## vicky_ath

Παντως υπαρχουν πολλες περιπτωσεις οπου η μητερα τα καταφερε μονη της εντελως, με πιο προσφατο παραδειγμα την ιστορια της Ζετας με τα μπατζι!
Πιστευω οτι το να χωρισουμε τον αρσενικο γινεται ως λυση αναγκης κ ειναι το τελευταιο μετρο που περνουμε σε περιπτωσεις οπου βλεπουμε οτι η παρουσια του πατερα ειναι πιο πιθανο να βλαψει παρα να βοηθησει στο μεγαλωμα των μικρων!
Μαρια αν εισαι σιγουρη οτι τα τραυματιζει κ οτι δεν ειναι κατι αλλο κ εγω αυτο θα εκανα στη θεση σου...επισης αν τελικα πρεπει να το κανεις αυτο θα περιμενεις μεχρι οι νεοσσοι να μεγαλωσουν αρκετα ωστε να μην εχεις προβλημα!π.χ. τα κρατας χωριστα για 5-6 μερες κ μετα δοκιμαζεις να τον βαλεις παλι μεσα!αν δεις οτι συνεχιζει τα ιδια τον χωριζεις μεχρι να γινουν τουλαχιστον 15-20 ημερων τα πουλακια κ επειτα μπορεις να αναλαβεις εσυ το ταισμα!

----------


## tsouk

> Παντως υπαρχουν πολλες περιπτωσεις οπου η μητερα τα καταφερε μονη της εντελως, με πιο προσφατο παραδειγμα την ιστορια της Ζετας με τα μπατζι!
> Πιστευω οτι το να χωρισουμε τον αρσενικο γινεται ως λυση αναγκης κ ειναι το τελευταιο μετρο που περνουμε σε περιπτωσεις οπου βλεπουμε οτι η παρουσια του πατερα ειναι πιο πιθανο να βλαψει παρα να βοηθησει στο μεγαλωμα των μικρων!
> Μαρια αν εισαι σιγουρη οτι τα τραυματιζει κ οτι δεν ειναι κατι αλλο κ εγω αυτο θα εκανα στη θεση σου...επισης αν τελικα πρεπει να το κανεις αυτο θα περιμενεις μεχρι οι νεοσσοι να μεγαλωσουν αρκετα ωστε να μην εχεις προβλημα!π.χ. τα κρατας χωριστα για 5-6 μερες κ μετα δοκιμαζεις να τον βαλεις παλι μεσα!αν δεις οτι συνεχιζει τα ιδια τον χωριζεις μεχρι να γινουν τουλαχιστον 15-20 ημερων τα πουλακια κ επειτα μπορεις να αναλαβεις εσυ το ταισμα!


αυτό μου ακούγεται σαν ολοκληρωμένη λύση αν είσαι σίγουρη για τις επίθεσης του πατέρα κανε το παραπάνω

----------


## vagelis76

Της Ζέτας ο Μιχ-μιχ,όμως την είχε σκάσει και δε΄ν ήταν επιθετικός πατέρας αλλά φυγάς...και η μάνα έμεινε μόνη της από τις πρώτες  μέρες της εκκόλαψης και όχι σε ένα τόσο κρίσιμο σημείο της γέννας.
Μαρία το αγόρι είχε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές και παλιότερα??ήταν επιθετικός ή κτητικός απέναντι στο κορίτσι???
Δε θέλω να σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου αλλα στη θέση σου μάλλον δε θα τα χώριζα,αν πραγματικά ήθελε να κάνει κακό στα μικρά,θα το είχε κάνει από την αρχή.Μήπως δε πρόκειται για πληγές και απλά είναι το δερματάκι τους έτσι???
Μήπως τους έχεις μεταφέρει την αγωνία σου και έχουν επιρρεαστεί???

Μελέτησε τις συμπεριφορές τους και σε σύγκριση με το προηγούμενο διάστημα,αξιολόγησε και πράξε ανάλογα....
Εύχομαι το καλύτερο!!!

----------


## Picard

Μαρια κοκατιλακια ειναι? να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## humangee

Εχω πολυ ασχημα,νεα...Πριν λιγο,βγηκανε απ'την φωλια ανοιξα και τι να δω??1 νεο πουλακι εσκασε απο το αυγο και ηταν νεκρο,με λιγο αιματακι στο ποδι και στην κοιλια...Και σαν να μην εφτανε αυτο,διπλα του 1 απο τα ηδη υπαρχοντα μωρα επισης νεκρο!!!Τι να κανω,ρε παιδια??Δεν ξερω αν το εκανε αυτος,αλλα τωρα που τα επιασα για να τα βγαλω ειναι εμφανεστατο οτι τα μικρα κοκκινα σημαδακια ειναι πληγες,που μαλιστα εχουν παντου,μεχρι σε κεφαλι και ματι!!!!
Τωρα,μου εμεινε 1ς νεοσσος και 1 ενσπορο αυγουλακι και δεν ξερω τι θα κανω..
Απεριγραπτη η στεναχωρια μου..Απλα..

----------


## humangee

Οσο για τον αρσενικο,ηταν μεχρι να ερθει η θυληκια αρκετα  ημερος..Ανεβαινε στο χερι μου,του εδινα σπορακια στο στομα..Απο τοτε που  ηρθε η θυληκια,εγινε πολυ ζηλιαρης και κτητικος.Ακομα και σ'αυτην  φερετε πολυ αγρια καποιες φορες..Σε εμενα δεν το συζητω,οτι κανει παντα την κινηση να δαγκωσει,αν και δεν το κανει ποτε.
Και οσο για το εαν τους μεταφερω εγω το αγχος,δεν νομιζω..Την φωλια την  ελεγχω 2 φορες την μερα,οταν ειναι και οι 2 εξω,1 το πρωι και 1 το  απογευμα..Πλησιαζω οπως κανω παντα,μιλωντας τους ομορφα,την ανοιγω  μαξιμουμ για 10 δευτερολεπτα,δεν ακουμπαω τιποτα και φευγω επισης  διακριτικα..Δεν φαινονται να στρεσσαρονται καθολου και μαλιστα ή θα  τρωνε εκεινη την στιγμη ή θα καθαριζουν τα φτερα τους..Ουτε σημασια δεν  μου δινουν.Τωρα,τι να πω?
Ρε παιδια,τι να κανω?Δεν θελω να πεθανει και αυτο που εμεινε,ουτε αυτο μες'το αυγουλακι..

----------


## tsouk

λυπάμαι πολύ μαρία 
βγάλτο από το κλουβί και ο θεός βοηθός

----------


## humangee

Λες αυτη να ειναι η λυση,ρε Κωστα??Τρεμω,μην τα κανω χειροτερα..

----------


## tsouk

μαρία μου σίγουρα δεν φταίς εσύ ότι αγωνιας και ρωτάς είναι φυσολογικό αλλα αυτή την αντίδραση του παπαγάλου δεν μπορώ να την καταλάβω ξέρω μέχρι έκτες ήμουν επιφυλακτικός μέχρι αρνητικός για τον διαχωρισμό πλέον μετά από αυτά τα δεδομένα μου φαίνεται αναγκαστικό

----------


## tsouk

τουλάχιστο αν είναι το "ασερνικο" θα έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες ας ταλαιπωρηθεί λίγο περισσότερο η θηλυκιά

----------


## humangee

Ωωωχχχχ..Το κακο ειναι,οτι δεν εχω και αλλο κλουβι προς το παρον..Θα αναγκαστω να δωσω το budgie μου για λιγες μερες σε 1 φιλη και βλεπουμε..Και κατι ακομα..Εστω οτι τους χωριζω.Να παραμεινει ο αρσενικος,στο ιδιο δωματιο ή θα ειναι χειροτερα ετσι?Αυτος το μονο που κανει,ειναι να φωναζει την θυληκια ολη μερα για ζευγαρωμα..Μονο οταν δεν ειναι η θυληκια στην φωλια,ειναι ηρεμα τα πραγματα..Μπαινει αυτος και τον ακουω να ταιζει..Ομορφα και ωραια,οπως θα επρεπε..
Ετσι οπως εγιναν τα πραματα,θα τους χωρισω σημερα κιολας και οπως ειπες και εσυ,ο Θεος βοηθος..

----------


## tsouk

βαλτά σε αλλα δωμάτια γιατί θα υπάρχει αρκετή ένταση

----------


## tsouk

μαρία βάλε θέμα στις αγγελίες για ένα δανικό κλουβί από την περιοχή τις θεσσαλονίκης κάποιος θα έχει

----------


## humangee

Πηρα τηλ. την θεια μου,θα φιλοξενισει αυτη το budgie μιας και τα λατρευει.Εχει κλουβακι,αλλα ειναι πολυ μικρο για κοκατιλ μου ειπε.Θα ερθει σε καμμια ωρα να το παρει.Πλενω το κλουβι που το ειχα μεσα λοιπον και βαζω τον κικο..Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα..

----------


## humangee

Ολα ενταξει,προς το παρον..Τους χωρισα και επιτελους επικρατει ησυχια στο δωματιο με την φωλια.Η θυληκια,μαλλον δεν εχει παρει χαμπαρι ακομα..Ειναι μεσα στην φωλια και κλωσσαει κανονικοτατα.Ελπιζω,οταν θα το καταλαβει να μην παρατησει τα μικρα..

----------


## tsouk

> Ολα ενταξει,προς το παρον..Τους χωρισα και επιτελους επικρατει ησυχια στο δωματιο με την φωλια.Η θυληκια,μαλλον δεν εχει παρει χαμπαρι ακομα..Ειναι μεσα στην φωλια και κλωσσαει κανονικοτατα.Ελπιζω,οταν θα το καταλαβει να μην παρατησει τα μικρα..


ας ελπίσουμε για το καλύτερο

----------


## vicky_ath

Μαρια εχω εγω κλουβι!Θελεις να σου το δωσω???Μπορω να σου το φερω κιολας αν θελεις!
Εχω κ κλουβι για το μπατζακι σου!Μπορω κ αυτο να το κρατησω αν θελεις!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Της Ζέτας ο Μιχ-μιχ,όμως την είχε σκάσει και δε΄ν ήταν επιθετικός πατέρας αλλά φυγάς...και η μάνα έμεινε μόνη της από τις πρώτες  μέρες της εκκόλαψης και όχι σε ένα τόσο κρίσιμο σημείο της γέννας.
> Μαρία το αγόρι είχε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές και παλιότερα??ήταν επιθετικός ή κτητικός απέναντι στο κορίτσι???
> Δε θέλω να σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου αλλα στη θέση σου μάλλον δε θα τα χώριζα,αν πραγματικά ήθελε να κάνει κακό στα μικρά,θα το είχε κάνει από την αρχή.Μήπως δε πρόκειται για πληγές και απλά είναι το δερματάκι τους έτσι???
> Μήπως τους έχεις μεταφέρει την αγωνία σου και έχουν επιρρεαστεί???
> 
> Μελέτησε τις συμπεριφορές τους και σε σύγκριση με το προηγούμενο διάστημα,αξιολόγεισε και πράξε ανάλογα....
> Εύχομαι το καλύτερο!


Βαγγελη φυσικα κ ξερω οτι δεν ειναι η ιδια περιπτωση πατερα, για τη μητερα που μεγαλωσε μονη της τα μωρα μιλαω!Νομιζω οτι δεν παιζει τοσο ρολο η χρονικη στιγμη που εγινε μιας κ το ενστινκτο της μανας παραμενει οπως κ να'χει κ πιστευω οτι θα τα φροντισει τα μωρα!
Απο το να τα σκοτωσει ο αρσενικος δεν ειναι προτιμοτερο να τον βγαλει απο το κλουβι??Μπορει να μην τον αφηνει η θηλυκια κ γι'αυτο το μονο που εχει πετυχει μεχρι τωρα ειναι τραυματισμοι κ οχι ο θανατος...
Εγω πλεον νομιζω οτι ειναι η μονη λυση αυτη!Δυστυχως ετσι ειναι...

----------


## humangee

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ,ρε συ Βικυ αλλα προς το παρον τα βολεψα ολα(δες παραπανω).Τωρα,για την μανα ανησυχω μονο..Πως θα το παρει..Δεν θα αντεξω να χασω και το τελευταιο μωρακι..Η ψυχολογια μου,εχει πιασει πατο και λιγα λεω..

----------


## vicky_ath

Ενταξει Μαρια!Εγω στο προτεινα σκεπτομενη οτι το κλουβι του μπατζι που θα βαλεις μεσα τον αρσενικο σου ισως ειναι μικρο για κοκατιλ!Οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε παλι!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Μαρία μην σε παίρνει από κάτω,είναι η πρώτη τους φορά και δυστυχώς αυτά συμβάινουν στις γέννες.
Ιδιότροπος μου φαίνεται ο αρσενικός σου ε?
Άντε καλή τύχη με το τελευταίο αυγό και τον νεοσσό και όλα καλά θα πάνε θα δεις.

----------


## tsouk

> Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ,ρε συ Βικυ αλλα προς το παρον τα βολεψα ολα(δες παραπανω).Τωρα,για την μανα ανησυχω μονο..Πως θα το παρει..Δεν θα αντεξω να χασω και το τελευταιο μωρακι..Η ψυχολογια μου,εχει πιασει πατο και λιγα λεω..


ναι ρε μαρία ποτε δεν έχει την απόλυτη γεννα δεν χρειάζεσαι να χαλιέσαι όσοι έχουμε κάνει γέννες έχουμε  απώλειες δυστυχώς αλλα έτσι είναι 

αλλα πες μας πως πάνε τα πράγματα είδες την μανούλα να το ταΐζει καθόλου

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλή συνέχεια.Τα πουλιά θέλουν υπομονή και γνώση που θα μάθεις μόνη σου από την προσωπική σου εμπειρία.Τέσσερα χρόνια προσπαθούσα με Gouldian το αποτέλεσμα ήταν 48 αυγά,και ένα μόνο πουλάκι που το πήρα να το ταΐσω με σύριγγα από την δεύτερη μέρα, γιατί το πέταγαν έξω από τη φωλιά και αυτό μου πέθανε έξι ημερών.

----------


## humangee

Σας ευχαριστω ολους,ρε παιδια..Μου δινετε,πολυ κουραγιο!Το θετικο ειναι οτι η μανα ειναι μεσα και την ακουω να ταιζει.Δεν ξερω αν βγηκε καθολου,γιατι επρεπε να λειψω για 1 2ωρο..Τωρα,μεχρι το απογευμα την περιμενω να βγει σιγουρα,οποτε θα δουμε..Θα ενημερωσω,για οποιαδηποτε εξελιξη.

----------


## tsouk

μαρία έχουμε κανένα νέο το θηλυκό και η φωλια ok 
ο πατέρας είναι ήρεμος στο νέο του κλουβί

----------


## manos74

γεια σας και απο εμενα δυσαρεστη εξελιξη αλλα αυτα συμβαινουν! δυστιχος επεσες σε " πορνοδιαστροφικο " πουλι τι ενοω? ο αρσενικος σου επειδη ειναι καργα πυρομενος και θελει να ζευγαρωνει συνεχως προσπαθει να ξεφορτωθει τα μικρα. πιστευω λοιπον οτι εκανες καλα που τον χωρισες και ολα τα υπολοιπα θα πανε καλα! μην στεναχωριεσαι αλλα να μαθενεις απο αυτα ωστε την επομενη φορα να ενεργισεις μολις αρχισουν να βγενουν τα μικρα.

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρία λυπάμαι πολύ με τις εξελίξεις και ακόμα περισσότερο αν σε επιρρέασα εγώ να μη το χωρίσεις.Ας ελπίσουμε οτι τώρα θα κυλήσουν όλα ομαλά και τα 2 μικρά θα τα καμαρώνεις σε λίγο καιρό στο κλαδί.
Όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά παραπάνω,πολλές φορές η 1η γέννα είναι αναγνωριστική και παρατηρώντας συμπεριφορές και αντιδράσεις φτάνεις στην επόμενη γέννα με καλύτερα αποτελέσματα γιατί ξέρεις πως συμπεριφέρεται το ζευγάρι σε αυτή την ιδιαίτερη περίοδο της ζωής του.

----------


## humangee

Ολα καλα παιδια,προς το παρον.Ο αρσενικος ησυχος σε αλλο δωματιο και η θηλυκια,πιο ησυχη απο ποτε(ετσι δειχνει)μεσα στην φωλια,ταιζει και ζεσταινει το μωρο.Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα,απο'δω και περα.Οχι,Βαγγελη μου δεν με επηρεασες εσυ.Την γνωμη σου ειπες και αυτο να κανεις παντα.Απλα,ετυχα σε δυστροπο αρσενικο και οντας απειρη την πατησα και χρεωθηκα 2 ψυχουλες..
Νεοτερα αυριο..Καλο σας βραδυ.

----------


## vicky_ath

Ειδες που ολα ειναι μια χαρα τωρα??Οπως σου ειπα το ενστινκτο ειναι πολυ δυνατο στα ζωακια μας κ θα το ακολουθουν παντα!Η μανουλα θα φροντισει τα μωρα της με οποιοδηποτε κοστος κ ο αρσενικος απλα ηθελε να ζευγαρωσει γιατι αυτο ηταν το φυσιολογικο συμφωνα με τις ορμονες του!Μην στεναχωριεσαι οτι εφταιξες εσυ για κατι...ισα ισα να χαιρεσαι γιατι αν δεν ειχες παρεμβει πιθανον να μην ζουσε κανενα απο τα μωρα τωρα!Χαρη στην συνεχη παρατηρηση σου κ στην φροντιδα σου ζει η χνουδομπαλιτσα!!!
Αααα....τωρα εννοειται οτι στον αρσενικο κοβεις εντελως το αυγο/αυγοτροφη για να ηρεμησει καπως!

----------


## humangee

Παιδια,το πουλακι δεν φαινεται καθολου καλα..Βγηκε η μαμα να φαει και πηγα να τσεκαρω.Ειναι ξαπλωμενο,ισα που κουνιεται και ανοιγο-κλεινει συνεχεια το στομα σαν να προσπαθει να παρει ανασα!!Και δεν κανει κανεναν ηχο!Τι να κανω??

----------


## tsouk

kita an einai zesto

----------


## humangee

Παιδια,τελικα αν και με την αμεση ανταποκριση της Βικυς,η οποια ηρθε αμεσως και το ταισε,το πουλακι ηταν πολυ αδυναμο και δεν τα καταφερε..Ο τραγικος απολογισμος,3 νεκρα πουλακια και 1 ενσπορο αυγο,το οποιο δεν του δινει σημασια προς το παρον..Ελπιζω,κατι να γινει..
Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ,που προσπαθησες Βικυ και σενα Κωστα..

----------


## Rania

Οχι ρε Μαρια τώρα μπόρεσα και το ειδα.Και στεναχωρήθηκα.
Αν θες Φερε μου το αυγό έχω ζευγάρια που κλωσαναυτό το διάστημα
Μπας και σώσουμε έστω αυτό το αυγουλακι.

----------


## Rania

Οχι ρε Μαρια τώρα μπόρεσα και το ειδα.Και στεναχωρήθηκα.
Αν θες Φερε μου το αυγό έχω ζευγάρια που κλωσαναυτό το διάστημα
Μπας και σώσουμε έστω αυτό το αυγουλακι.

----------


## humangee

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ,Ρανια μου!Η μητερα μπηκε εδω και κανενα τεταρτο μεσα και κλωσσαει..Τι να πω ρε παιδια?Δεν εχω και πολλες ελπιδες..Ελπιζω το μικρο να βγει και να με διαψευσει..

----------


## tsouk

ποτε μην χάνεις το κουράγιο σου εγώ στην προγούμενη γεννα έχασα τα δυο πρώτα μωράκι και ζήσανε τα αλλα δυο η απώλεια είναι μέσα στην ζωή μην ξεχνάς  είναι και η πρώτη τους την επομενη θα είναι καλύτερα

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

λυπαμε πολυ,ελπιζω εστω αυτο το αυγο να παει καλα...

μπραβο βικυ για τη βοηθια σου!!!!

----------


## -vaso-

Πω πω Μαρία τώρα είδα τι έγινε..Κρίμα!!Όμως ούτε να σε παίρνει από κάτω,ούτε να ρίχνεις φταίξιμο πάνω σου..Ξέρουμε όλοι πόσο πολύ τα αγαπάς και είμαι σίγουρη πως έκανες ότι έπρεπε..Διστυχώς αυτά είναι μέσα...Σου έυχομαι τα καλύτερα για το αυγουλάκι!Μην στεναχωριέσαι...Εντάξει??

----------


## humangee

Ενταξει,Βασω μου!!Τωρα,εχω ελπιδες!Μιας και η μανα μετα την απωλεια του μωρου,δεν ενδιαφερθηκε για το αυγο το πηρα και το πηγα στην γειτονισσα(για καλη μου τυχη)Ρανια!Εχει ζευγαρακι με αυγα και αυτη τη στιγμη το κλωσσανε αυτοι!Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα,αλλα οτι και να γινει ευχαριστω πολυ Ρανια και Βικυ για την αμεση βοηθεια τους και ολους εσας που βοηθατε πολυ ψυχολογικα!!! :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 
 :Happy0030: Ειστε αστερια!!! :Happy0030:

----------


## tsouk

έχεις πολλές ελπίδες με το αυγό ξέρω άτομο που το κάνει σε  καναρίνια συνεχεια

----------


## Lucky Witch

Καλά έκανες και το έδωσες στην Ράνια νασαι σίγουρη κιόλας.

----------


## Sunshine

Στενοχωρήθηκα πολύ που μόλις πρόλαβα και διάβασα τι γίνεται. Μαρια το ξερω πως πονάει τη ψύχη σου. Στην πρώτη γεννά της γάτας μου, εκανε 3 μωρά και δεν τα θήλαζε. Εκανα ότι μπορω, αλλα ηταν αδύνατα να τα σώσω. Την 2 φορά εκανε 5 ομορφα γατακια, και μονο το ενα πεθανε μετα απο 2 εβομαδες, αλλα ποτέ δεν ηταν καλά. 2 απο αυτες μένουν στην πολυκατοικία κακομαθημένοι σε σπιτια και 2 κράτησα.  Το μικρο σου αυγό θα σου γινει ενα όμορφο πουλάκι στα χέρια της Ρανιας και θα ειστε πολυ ευτυχισμένοι μαζι!!!!!  Πολλα φιλια και μπραβο Ρανια!!!

----------


## nuntius

Μαρία, μην στενοχωριέσαι... όλα θα πάνε καλά. Εξάλλου είναι η πρώτη γέννα σου, θα δεις που η Ράνια θα κάνει το θαύμα της και θα έχεις ένα τέλειο μωρό... βέβαια δεν ξέρω μετά τι δικαιώματα θα έχει η παρένθετη μανούλα... πάντως αυτή η βδομάδα νομίζω χάλια πήγε... κ εγώ τρέχω με το μωρό μου και δε βλέπω να βγάζω άκρη, γιαυτό δεν έκανα παρουσίαση  :sad: 

Μαράκι, να μας κρατάς ενήμερους!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## -vaso-

Ναι Μαρία τώρα είναι σε καλά χέρια!!!Καλή επιτυχία!Ελπίζω η Ράνια να μην το έβαλε με αλλα ασπροπροσωπάκια και δεν μπορείς  να ξεχωρίσεις ποιο είναι.... :Fighting0029: 
Αλλά Μαρία όταν σε δει θα σε αναγνωρίσει σαν μαμά!!!Η Ράνια θα είναι η παρενθετη καλή μητέρα!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τι εγινε με το αυγο τελικα?
βγηκε το αγγελακι?

----------


## humangee

Συγνωμη,για την παραλειψη παιδια..Οχι,ολα πηγαν στραβα σ'αυτη τη γεννα..Ισως,την επομενη φορα..

----------


## Sunshine

Λείπαμε, Μαρια. θα δεις πως την επόμενη φορά θα ειναι πολυ καλύτερα!

----------


## humangee

Μακαρι..Στεναχωρηθηκα παρα πολυ,αλλα τουλαχιστον την επομενη φορα θα εχω τον νου μου στον αρσενικο και αν δω οτι κανει τα ιδια παλι,τον απομακρυνω κατευθειαν απ'το κλουβι και βοηθαω το κοριτσακι μου,οσο περισσοτερο μπορω..Σας ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερον.Το θεμα,μπορει(δυστυχως),να κλεισει εδω..

----------

